# Maine Bill Preposes intrest-free Home loans and Student loan forgiveness



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Maine bill seeks to provide incentives to address public safety staff shortages


The bill aims to attract and retain public safety personnel through a $10 million fund for student loan repayments and no-interest loan mortgages.




www.newscentermaine.com





Could be huge for law enforcement retention in Maine. The only agency I know of right now that has loan forgiveness is MSP. The quoted number of 5 million seems a bit low though...


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Still not enough to move there. Maine is a cross between liberal extremists and hillbillies. The result is a person whom wears tie die but no teeth.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

felony said:


> Still not enough to move there. Maine is a cross between liberal extremists and hillbillies. The result is a person whom wears tie die but no teeth.


Go suck off your gun banning reps and Maura Healy masshole


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

